# Catskill archives..



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.catskillarchive.com/rrextra/MRENTER.Html

some interesting facts and enjoyable reading

Manfred


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What did it have to do with the Catskills ? (Yes, interesting - thanks for the link!)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Be adventurous and back up to the web site's home page and then move forward via the RailroadExtra menu (i.e. upper-right).


----------

